

Automatic reflection for C++ - useful? - RVK

I wrote a system that generates C++ reflection from the export table (Windows only so far). Any class that is exported can be reflected, then functions and members can be gotten by name as a string, and called with a list of parameters. Is this useful? Or are we moving away from C++, does no-one really want this?
======
ggchappell
> Is this useful?

Certainly. (It would be even better if you could get it working with g++.)

> Or are we moving away from C++, ... ?

Yes, I think the heyday of C++ is over.

However, it is also true that the programming world is fragmenting. If someone
asks what the "next big language" is going to be, then I reply that I don't
think there is going to be one. And that means that targeting any specific
language, be it C++ or something more trendy, is no longer a way to reach the
majority of programmers.

But, for goodness sake, don't let that stop you. Post a link to the code!

